# the new canon phone app



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 27, 2015)

has any one tried the new canon connect with reasonable success?
I cant seen to keep it connected


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2015)

It works fine with my iphone and G1X. I had to erase the connection to the device and then re-establish it, just a 2 second job.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 28, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It works fine with my iphone and G1X. I had to erase the connection to the device and then re-establish it, just a 2 second job.



I give that a try I use a Samsung note 4 and the profile looks for my old htc phone with the 70d


----------



## piotrekhc (Aug 29, 2015)

Where can you get that app ?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 29, 2015)

piotrekhc said:


> Where can you get that app ?



I got mine at the Google app store search for canon connect


----------



## cheggs (Aug 29, 2015)

I use it with the G7X, works a treat, never had a problem with it. Very handy actually for getting decent photos onto social media etc.


----------

